# How to get tax paid from a renta in Spain



## Bobbington (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi there,

In Spain tax returns are called "declaracion de la renta". I have my declaracions de la renta here for the last 5 years. On each declaration, I see loads of monetary values on the side, all with little numbers next to them, which are the labels.

Does anyone know which one says how much tax in total I have paid for that year? I.E., I was paid X by my Spanish employer, but obviously Y made it into my bank account. How can I work out how much I actually paid?

Thanks!

Cross posted in the Spanish forum, but I can't provide the link.


----------

